# Windshield liquid spray problem



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

I drive a Nissan Sentra 96 Model. The other day the windshield spray stopped working. The wipers are working right but the wash liquid is not sprayed on the wind shield.I refilled the wiper liquid but it does not work. I was wondering what could be the problem.

I would be glad if some one can help me.

aravind


----------



## nicholas_brueningsen (Apr 5, 2003)

check the washer fluid pump i dont exactly know where it is as i just purchased a 200sx se about a month ago.

but it sounds like ur washer pump


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Check to see if the pump is working. It's in the bottom of the washer reservoir. To get to it, just pull out the pass. wheelwell plastic. When your in there, take the hose off the pump and blow compressed air in the hose. A lot of times the squirters will get plugged with dirt or carwax etc.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*Check your fuse first*

It would most likely be located in your dash fuse panel. If ok then disconnect the hose after the washer pump, where it connects away from it, where it goes into the hood. while holding it away, so that if on it sprays out away from the car, turn washer switch on and see if it shoots washer fluid. if it does, your hood washer ends are plugged. if it does'nt your motor is probably shot. Get a test light and check wiring circuit to make sure that your getting power to it,when your switch is in on position.
Make sure key ignition switch is in run positon when doing this.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try to clear the squirters with a paperclip or needle(Remember that you can knock em out of alignment if you are not careful as this is also how you align them).You may also want to see if the hoses fell out of the squirters.My truck does this occasionaly from a collision repair when they were removed and replaced to change the hood and they lost their interference fit.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

remove the wheel well liner and have somebody hit the wash and listen for the pump, verify the pump is not working first before tracing power and ground to and from the pump, and if you ever misalign the nozzles, just use the needle/pin to aim it again, no biggie....


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Listen for the washer pump motor... does it run when you try to squirt?



aravind said:


> *I drive a Nissan Sentra 96 Model. The other day the windshield spray stopped working. The wipers are working right but the wash liquid is not sprayed on the wind shield.I refilled the wiper liquid but it does not work. I was wondering what could be the problem.
> 
> I would be glad if some one can help me.
> 
> aravind *


----------

